# malaysia not on MM2H



## overland (Jun 11, 2014)

I was wondering if you can please provide me with the following information

1. Any seniors living in Malaysia not on MM2H

2. We intend to stay only for 4 to 5 months 
That's why we would love to know how other seniors are doing it.

3. And how does one go about getting the health benefits from Malaysia for our stay there.

4. Also I read that for North Americans 3 months are allowed for stay. So do we apply for the balance of the 3 months here before we leave or in Malaysia. How much are the visa for an additional 2 months.

5. Anyone who can tell us a bit on the living prices like rent, ( No car required) health insurance and cities favorable that would be great. 

6. Are there any cities with cooler temps

Thank you again for all your kind help - appreciate it - we have been to Malaysia a couple of times once in the city rest in transit.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

overland said:


> I was wondering if you can please provide me with the following information
> 
> 1. Any seniors living in Malaysia not on MM2H
> 
> ...


1. I will leave this question to 'seniors' 

2. Upon near expiry of your 3 months stay you need to 'leave' Malaysia, either to Thailand or Singapore. Then back in for visa runs. That is what I understood the 'seniors' are doing.

3. For 3-5 months, you can buy Travel Insurance for that short duration. You can try to Google for Travel Insurance for more info.

4. See above on visa runs.

5. Penang, Kuala Lumpur, Melaka, Johor, on the west coast. Kelantan, Terengganu on the West coast of the Peninsular Malaysia. 

On the other side, there is Sarawak & Sabah, but its best to stay out of Sabah atm. Those darn pirates from the Philippines keeps coming back and grab people in the middle of the night for ransom.

Rental is highly dependent on which place you are at. In most cities, a 3 apartment room costs averagely RM5K~RM6K/mth (fully furnished).

6. This is the tropics. Cooler temperatures are only at hill tops like Cameron Highlands, Fraser Hill, Genting Highlands to name a few...


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, one more thing, the medical in Malaysia is not as expensive as in the US.

For example a heart bypass in the US may costs USD 100K, while in Malaysia < RM100K.


----------



## overland (Jun 11, 2014)

roystevenung - Thank you very much for your detailed informative help - I will check around for the health coverage


----------

